# Operatic April Fools



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Puccini's long lost Australian Opera - and why not, after La fanciulla

http://www.limelightmagazine.com.au/Article/253007,breaking-news-puccinis-long-lost-australian-opera-surfaces.aspx












> The monumental discovery of an unfinished score reveals a composer fascinated with the exoticism of the land down under.
> The manuscript of a previously unknown, incomplete opera has been authenticated as the work of Giacomo Puccini, Italian music scholars announced yesterday. And even more startling: it's set in Australia.
> 
> La Condannata, meaning "The Condemned One" or "The Convict", has been unearthed more than a century after it was penned. Written in the composer's hand, the score was found sewn into the original upholstery of an item of furniture at the Museo Villa Puccini in Torre del Lago, the picturesque town where the maestro spent his days from 1891 onwards. The remarkable discovery was made when the seating upholstery was being restored last month.
> ...


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

When I started reading the article, I didn't really think it was too April-foolsy, but it got so ridiculous by the end, that there was not much else one could think. But it was a great article.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Aksel said:


> When I started reading the article, I didn't really think it was too April-foolsy, but it got so ridiculous by the end, that there was not much else one could think. But it was a great article.


That's one of the joys of it, it's so convincing!


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Haha, 'Brisbano'


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

If I had any doubts that this was a gag, the "Paddington baritone" certainly dispelled them.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

:lol:

That's had me spluttering on me crumpets


----------

